# Doing Counter-Strike exposure



## humidity (Nov 24, 2011)

...


----------



## longtimenolove (Oct 21, 2015)

Wow! That's a novel idea. I've always been afraid to play a video game with another person lol. I don't even know how to respond, but I guess it's one way to desensitize yourself? 

My idea of exposure is using the human cashier at the grocery store, turning bright red, sweating, and pretending everything is completely normal and smiling when I want to cry...it's not really working, but maybe if I stood there all day smiling, blushing, and sweating it could work. But I'm pretty sure they'd call the police.


----------



## VanDamme (Jun 8, 2004)

humidity said:


> Those of you who did exposure, how long does it take for things to get easier?


It varies not only based on person, issue, intensity but primarily whether the exposure approach matches the issue. The first time I've attended Toasmasters for 9 months almost every week didn't make any difference. However, later, combined with other techniques, SA symptoms decreased.

If interested, there is one approach that might address your issue better. http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f13/lefkoe-belief-process-23294/#post1082877873

Let me know if you have any questions or if you need any help.


----------



## kayay (Nov 22, 2015)

Experience is the ONLY thing that's helped me here. I have an extremely thin skin, so hate getting cussed out in voice chat. Therefore, I only make succinct calls, and never engage in arguments (or at least try not to, which is sometimes difficult  )

So yeah, over 3000 hours later and there's still some difficulty for me, but I think playing matchmaking (not so much ESEA, where people tend to be more harsh) has been helpful in beginning to overcome some anxiety at least.

While you're improving, too, you could always consider voice_enable 0 (which has a much greater impact in matchmaking as opposed to say casual). Otherwise, DM for aim training, and just try to gain experience and the naysayers will become less.


----------



## neckbeard (Jun 23, 2014)

I only play casual because of this. Competitive is way too stressing and I don't feel investing time on something that will give me nothing in return


----------



## Xarin (Sep 22, 2011)

just block everyone and listen to their criticisms in your head


----------

